# Motor protection



## treeguy (Apr 7, 2011)

Let me ask this in a different way. Is your motor exposed to the road?
Specifically, VW's motors are exposed to the rear wheels, is this a bad thing?


----------



## kaPalmer23 (May 13, 2011)

The motor in my Fiero was also exposed, to keep it out of the weather we bought two tin oil drip pans from wal mart, riveted them together, spray painted them with black Krylon Truck Bed Coating do reduce noise, and drilled a few holes to make it a true custom fit. I think the DMV here in Vegas requires protection from the road.


----------



## treeguy (Apr 7, 2011)

kaPalmer23 said:


> The motor in my Fiero was also exposed, to keep it out of the weather we bought two tin oil drip pans from wal mart, riveted them together, spray painted them with black Krylon Truck Bed Coating do reduce noise, and drilled a few holes to make it a true custom fit. I think the DMV here in Vegas requires protection from the road.


Thanks for the reply.Now the next question is did that create a heat problem and what did you do about that?


----------



## kaPalmer23 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if your Beetle has an air inlet anywhere. But even without the pan we made, we still had problems with heat. We are about to mount a transmission cooling fan to blow directly on the motor. If you really need extra airflow you can always cut an opening in the pan. I'm sure a small opening won't allow too much weather to affect your motor.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Or do something like you can see on the pic.

Put a filter (without blower). A normal car air filter or some conic filter. http://www.knfilters.com/
If the motor over heat after the change, you will need to add a blower.


----------

